# Casio bring home the grocery's.



## casiocasio10 (Mar 13, 2013)

casio bring home the grocerys by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller (Mar 13, 2013)

After readings this guys threads, I'm starting to wonder if this is all some sort of sociology project. It reminds me of a project I did once where I had to purposely make people uncomfortable and document their responses.. Or maybe I'm totally off base. Interesting to see the responses at any rate. And interesting to see a kind of life that's so different than the one most consider socially acceptable.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tiller said:


> After readings this guys threads, I'm starting to wonder if this is all some sort of sociology project. It reminds me of a project I did once where I had to purposely make people uncomfortable and document their responses.. Or maybe I'm totally off base. Interesting to see the responses at any rate. And interesting to see a kind of life that's so different than the one most consider socially acceptable.




Dude.. your reading way into this it is just a photo of me... Bringing home the grocery's.... just ask.... I always bring home the grocery's... ;-) :greenpbl:[h=2][/h]


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tiller said:


> And interesting to see a kind of life that's so different than the one most consider socially acceptable.


I'm not sure what that means, but you want to critique his photo by all means do so. There's more low to middle class families in America so I'm not sure what you mean by Socially Acceptable. So you may want to hold off criticizing the way some people live.


----------



## Tiller (Mar 14, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but you want to critique his photo by all means do so. There's more low to middle class families in America so I'm not sure what you mean by Socially Acceptable. So you may want to hold off criticizing the way some people live.



I wasn't criticizing anybody and I wasn't talking about this photo in particular. I was talking about all his threads in general.


----------



## O'Rork (Mar 14, 2013)

Love the expression, your best capture to date. Too bad fill flash wasn't deployed. Not a thing wrong with your life style as far as I have seen.
I look forward to opening your post as they do entertain and are never bland. How about doing a fishing excursion? Use your imagination.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm hoping thats a bag with a 40 of Ol' E


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 14, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I'm hoping thats a bag with a 40 of Ol' E



Keep hoping.... And dream on... I only drink sake.... 



> *Sake* (/&#712;s&#593;&#720;ke&#618;/ or /&#712;s&#593;&#720;ki/)[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] is an alcoholic beverage of Japanese origin that is made from fermented rice. It may also be spelled *saké.
> *In the Japanese language, the word _sake_ refers to any alcoholic beverage, while the beverage called _sake_ in English is termed _nihonshu_ (&#26085;&#26412;&#37202;, "Japanese liquor").



Sake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OLaA (Mar 15, 2013)

From my experience sake has done far worst things to me than a bottle of OE.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 15, 2013)

OLaA said:


> From my experience sake has done far worst things to me than a bottle of OE.



oh yeah?


----------



## leeroix (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm...


----------



## techniker (Mar 15, 2013)

OLaA said:


> From my experience sake has done far worst things to me than a bottle of OE.




In my experience, sake, liquor, beer and sweet chinese drinks have done worse than 40s. So much worse. Oh god, most unbelievable hangover ever. Worst ever. So bad. Worst hangover of all time. Never drank again after that night...until the next day.


----------



## OLaA (Mar 15, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> OLaA said:
> 
> 
> > From my experience sake has done far worst things to me than a bottle of OE.
> ...



Yep.  That could have something to do with the fact I can't stomach more than one OE and have had many long egregious nights with my favorite sushi chef.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 15, 2013)

OLaA said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > OLaA said:
> ...



i can handle my sake


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> i can handle my sake



Do you drink it hot?


----------



## techniker (Mar 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> OLaA said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



I like sake but I don't know what to buy at the store. Is there any you can recommend? Or at least what to look for or avoid?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2013)

techniker said:


> I like sake but I don't know what to buy at the store. Is there any you can recommend? Or at least what to look for or avoid?



Purple haze sake is the fire.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 16, 2013)

techniker said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > OLaA said:
> ...



I can't recommend.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> techniker said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



You did not answer if you drank it heated.  

The reason I ask is, that there was a Thai restaurant around the corner from my hotel in Washington that had a buffet, so I got to enjoy an assortment of traditional food.  To keep in tradition I ordered some Sake & was asked if I wanted it hot.  I asked what was traditional & was told Hot.  So that is how I ordered.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 16, 2013)

dfgfhfhjgh by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> You did not answer if you drank it heated.



Sometimes i do.
But most of the time i don't


----------

